

Urbanspoon on iPhone spotted in the wild - gurgeous
http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=284708449&mt=8

======
gurgeous
Disclaimer : I am the author. I posted about the Urbanspoon iPhone app a few
weeks back and many of you were curious when it would ship.

Techcrunch likes it too:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/10/iphone-application-
over...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/10/iphone-application-overview-and-
demo-videos/#more-19819)

and we were in the New York Times yesterday:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/09/technology/personaltech/09...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/09/technology/personaltech/09pogue.html?_r=1&ref=technology&oref=slogin)

